# Robert Traill: The new covenant is the unconditional covenant of grace



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 12, 2020)

It [the covenant of grace] is called positively _a new way_. … Because it comes after another, as the apostle teaches us to argue, Heb. viii. 13. In that he saith, _A new covenant_, _he hath made the first old_. So may we say, when Christ is said to be a new way, there hath been then some way before, that is now made void, and made void by it, as this was. ...

The first covenant was, (1.) A covenant without a mediator, God and man treated immediately together; sinless creatures made in so great perfection, as God made them, were in case, if I may so speak, of treating with God. (2.) This covenant was made upon condition, that is to say, the blessings of that covenant were suspended until the duty of that covenant was fulfilled. ...

For more, see Robert Traill: The new covenant is the unconditional covenant of grace.


----------



## brandonadams (Sep 13, 2020)

Here is some more


> But, on the other hand, we glory in any name of reproach (as the honourable reproach of Christ) that is cast upon us for asserting the absolute boundless freedom of the grace of God, which excludes all merit, and everything like it; the absoluteness of the covenant of grace, (for the covenant of redemption was plainly and strictly a conditional one, and the noblest of all conditions was in it. The Son of God’s taking on him man’s nature, and offering it in sacrifice, was the strict condition of all the glory and reward promised to Christ and his seed, Isaiah 53:10, 11), wherein all things are freely promised, and that faith that is required for sealing a man’s interest in the covenant is promised in it, and wrought by the grace of it (Eph. 2:8).
> A VINDICATION OF THE PROTESTANT DOCTRINE CONCERNING JUSTIFICATION



Many Presbyterians disagreed with him. For more context, see https://contrast2.wordpress.com/2015/10/14/neonomian-presbyterians-vs-antinomian-congregationalists/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

